# Free to air/ saorview



## Susie2017 (2 Oct 2017)

I have made the decision to cancel sky and go with no bill ie. Saorview and satellite free to air.  Am trying to figure out how it all works. Will be buying a new 43 inch tv in one room. Trying to understand which is the best option. Understand that HDR is advisable. Was wondering if it is also a good idea to get one with a satellite tuner built in ? This would save the cost of buying a free to air box ? Given that to is saorview approved would that mean no boxes and just an aerial/dish? But how do I record and pause ? Would I be better going for tv without satellite tuner and just get a Combibox ? Also in main to room I have ten year old tv which is working fine don't want to change. I assume I'll definitely need a Combibox here. Advice would be welcome ? Also which Combibox is best? Am based in Midlands.


----------



## TheBigShort (2 Oct 2017)

We did the same about four months ago, canceling Sky that is. We intended going saorview but haven't got round to it yet.
The kids were complaining for about two days, but they mostly spend their time on Xbox or iPad casting up to tv.
Myself and missus watch Netflix or YouTube, we have kind of forgotten about saorview.
It might be just an option to consider, although I suspect that in the depths of winter we may by the box.


----------



## dub_nerd (2 Oct 2017)

I did this last Christmas, ditched Virgin Media for satellite + Saorview. The combi box I bought was a Ferguson Ariva 153. It's fairly basic but completely fine, and pretty cheap. Has satellite and aerial connections, I'm using an old Sky dish for the satellite feed and an indoor Saorview aerial for digital terrestrial. It has a USB slot into which I have plugged a Toshiba Canvio USB drive. This does recording, though to be honest the recording is quite limited -- you can watch a satellite channel while you record a Saorview one, or vice versa. I don't really record anything as I use other media for entertainment, but what the external HD _does_ give me is pause and rewind of live TV.

If you want more info check out the satellite/terrestrial forums on boards.ie. I am not pushing their wares whatsoever (do your own research), but I bought the box off satellite.ie, and they have a representative, Tony, who is very active on boards and extremely helpful. I also bought a 50-inch TV and an LG 5.1 surround sound amp at the same time, and a HDMI switcher, all from other suppliers. Satellite.ie were able to point me at a programmable remote control that drive all those plus the combi box. I look at the pile of five remotes stashed away in the corner and thank heaven for simplicity. 

BEWARE: The Ariva boxes have one disastrous feature -- a link to youporn.com on a menu that you can PIN lock but can't get rid of. It happens to be a menu I never use, but if I had kids in the house this would be a total showstopper. (Actually I don't use any "smart" features of the box -- I already have three different ways of sending youtube to the telly, and don't need a fourth). According to boards, complaints to Ferguson have resulted in shrugged shoulders and a statement that very few people complain about it.


----------



## RedOnion (2 Oct 2017)

If you previously had Sky, you've already got a dish pointed at the right satellite for Freesat which will keep the costs down.

If you get TV with built in tuner, you don't need a box, but you won't have record / series link functionality. 

If you want series link features, Google 'freesat +' and you'll find suppliers which will give you series link on the satellite channels. Choice of boxes with built in hard drive or cheaper ones where you just plug in a USB key / drive.

However you won't have 7day guide for SaorView. I'm not aware of a combi-box that will give you this and Freesat without some technical setup, but if your TV is approved you will have it.

My box is an older generic one so I don't have a lot of features. If I change it I'll be just getting one that I plug in and it works.

There aren't a lot of approved '+' boxes and you'll find lots of reviews on UK websites.

Depending on your location, it's likely you will need an outdoor aerial for Saor View if you don't already have one. I was able to attach mine to the bracket holding the satellite dish and run the cable from both together which kept things tidy and saved me drilling holes in the wall.


----------



## cremeegg (2 Oct 2017)

Susie2017 said:


> Was wondering if it is also a good idea to get one with a satellite tuner built in ?



I think its better to get a separate box. That way you can upgrade the box in future if someone comes out with new one.


----------



## Susie2017 (2 Oct 2017)

Thanks for replies. I was doing a bit more research and see there is a difference between free to air boxes and freesat boxes. The latter automatically updates if there is a change in settings. So what I need to ask for is a freesat box with record facility/ pause facility. Sounds like no advantage to getting satellite tuner built in so won't bother with it. Is humax  a good make ? I see one for around 200 euros. Off to ring sky tomorrow to cancel..one less bill to pay.


----------



## Daithi7 (3 Oct 2017)

I have this set up for years & would highly recommend it. However I think having both satellite & saorview tuners built in to the TV offers serious advantages:

1. an integrated system
2. One remote control for everything
3. Integrated EPG recording with USB record on the TV

Set top boxes are fine,  but using them you've another remote control,  another thing to go wrong, more clutter, extra complexity, etc, etc, etc so you're far better off with a. TV with integrated tuners, EPG and USB recording built in imho.
Enjoy.


----------



## Buddyboy (3 Oct 2017)

I have this setup for years as well, and recently upgrade my freesat box to get both the HD channels and also the EPG, including series recording etc.
The box is a Humax HDR 1100S I got from Richer sounds. HD 500GB recording, EPG, built in Wi-Fi. Set up is fairly straightforward, just get a post code that gives you the correct regional variations (it's all on t'internet).
I have saorview built into the telly. I can't record off saorview, but I can watch anything I miss through the RTE players etc. (Also have Netflix etc. streamed via a Chromecast, so have everything I need.)

The only thing I pay for is the TV licence. - oh, and Netflix of course.


----------



## Leo (3 Oct 2017)

Susie2017 said:


> Thanks for replies. I was doing a bit more research and see there is a difference between free to air boxes and freesat boxes. The latter automatically updates if there is a change in settings.



Free-to-air more usually refers to terrestrial TV, though some do use it to describe boxes capable of receiving satellite. Some internet connected FTA boxes will auto-update, some Freesat boxes won't. So you'll need to take a close look at the specs of any box you're looking at to be sure what you are getting is what you want.


----------



## Delboy (3 Oct 2017)

I was looking into this a few months ago as the tv/broadband bills were at €90 per month and thats without sky sports etc.
But I'd still need to buy in broadband and thats €40 a month or so usually so it seemed to be more hassle than its worth.


----------



## willyfones (3 Oct 2017)

I did this last year,, and would highly recommend,, make sure you get one that can show the HD channels, There was a shop in Fairview that did it for me,, it cost 120 euro for the box and installation of the dish,, no more tv bills,,, separately we have NowTv,,  this is like the Sky version of Netflix for 15 euro per month,, so between the two we have plenty to watch..  (the reason I got NowTV is that you can buy sport as you go) so I can pay 5 euro literally for one day of sport if there is something big on I want to watch)..  i  go to a decent TV shop that does it,, and i would suggest spending the little bit extra for the box as its a once off and will save you a fortune in the long run..


----------



## monagt (3 Oct 2017)

willyfones said:


> I did this last year,, and would highly recommend,, make sure you get one that can show the HD channels, There was a shop in Fairview that did it for me,, it cost 120 euro for the box and installation of the dish,, no more tv bills,,, separately we have NowTv,,  this is like the Sky version of Netflix for 15 euro per month,, so between the two we have plenty to watch..  (the reason I got NowTV is that you can buy sport as you go) so I can pay 5 euro literally for one day of sport if there is something big on I want to watch)..  i  go to a decent TV shop that does it,, and i would suggest spending the little bit extra for the box as its a once off and will save you a fortune in the long run..



What BOX did you get? Can you name supplier in Fairview?


----------



## Susie2017 (3 Oct 2017)

Hi again. Just asked local tv supplier re tv with built in EPG recorder and memory. He said you can only record the channel you are looking at on this set up. You cannot watch another channel. He recommended either LG or Sony TVs. Said Sony are the best but most expensive. I'm kind of decided on the humax box now with HD and record facility for new tv. Will need saorview box and humax for old. Cancelled sky today so have a couple of weeks to move onto new set up.


----------



## RedOnion (3 Oct 2017)

Check if the Humax box can receive SaorView before you buy a 2nd box. The only limitation might be that you don't have 7 day guide.


----------



## Susie2017 (3 Oct 2017)

I don't think it does. I will need a separate saorview box on ten year old tv.


----------



## 2blacklines (4 Oct 2017)

I did this a few years ago after I bought a Sony TV with built-in satellite and saorview tuners and have no regrets. Virgin Media broadband + netflix are the only monthly views and freesat & saorview give us plenty of option.


----------



## Buddyboy (4 Oct 2017)

Susie2017 said:


> Hi again. Just asked local tv supplier re tv with built in EPG recorder and memory. He said you can only record the channel you are looking at on this set up. You cannot watch another channel. He recommended either LG or Sony TVs. Said Sony are the best but most expensive. I'm kind of decided on the humax box now with HD and record facility for new tv. Will need saorview box and humax for old. Cancelled sky today so have a couple of weeks to move onto new set up.


You can't go wrong with the humax box.  Ours, through wifi, links with the EPG guide (provided by a UK site), and allows us to set series link etc.  It also allows you to download an app on an android phone that can control the box, or set a recording. This was very handy when we were on holidays and had forgotten to record something. I was able to set the record from the beach, and it was there on the box when I got home.

I remember looking at combination boxes before, which would do freesat and also saorview, but it wasn't possible.  Saorview uses an aerial, and freesat uses the satellite.  There is/was saorsat, but it was encrypted so there was a cost involved.

Again, I found the telly (Sony by the way), with Saorview built in, and the Humax box to fulfil most of what I needed, with the RTE/3e players filling in the rest.


----------

